# Finally !



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

After 4 major work weekends on the boat, everything is ship shape, ready for our first full blown cobia weekend. Weather looks promising with 3-4 days of S-SE winds starting on Wed. Hope water temp steadily increases. Leaving Destin working all the way to Pensescola, Sat Pensecola all the way back to Destin. Can't sleep !:letsdrink


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

oh yea, will post results on Monday


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Go gettum! Look forward to your reports.


----------

